# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Mémos : en attendant les guides

## Izual

Parfois, un jeu sort et nous ne pouvons pas rester sourds aux râles d'agonie des joueurs. Biendebuter.net inaugure donc un nouveau format de conseils, les mémos : ils agglomèrent et répertorient toutes les (bonnes) astuces qui traînent sur un jeu, et sont mis à jour régulièrement dans les jours qui suivent leur parution. Cette nouvelle réactivité profite donc à tous les joueurs qui se procurent le jeu très rapidement après sa sortie officielle.

Plus tard, quand nous avons le recul ou le temps nécessaire à la rédaction de conseils dignes de ce nom, le mémo d'un jeu est remplacé par un guide ou par des tuyaux plus définitifs.

*Mémo : Bloodborne*

----------


## Izual

Parce que Biendebuter.net est toujours sur la brèche et que l'actualité n'attend pas, nous publions un guide pour *bien débuter dans les menus de Mortal Kombat X*, seule partie du jeu accessible au jour de son lancement.

----------


## Jacques81

vous avez raison, je partage ton avis.

----------

